# Central KY support groups?



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

I can't seem to find any near me. I don't drive... I think there was one several hours away... I'm not sure... that one would be very difficult to get to. I live pretty close to the University of Kentucky... so if anyone knows SA support groups involved with UK that would be great. I've done research and can't seem to find anything....


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

we do have a KY support group, you can see it on my profile, don't know about your particular location, I am sure some of us are close, I have no clue about me though.


----------

